# What did Arwen give to Aragorn?



## Anamatar IV (Aug 17, 2002)

*Arwen to Aragorn*

What was it that arwen gave to aragorn? Ive read the appednixes over and over and ive read the trilogy over 5 times in the last 2 years. I cant find anything abou tit.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 17, 2002)

I figure it's the necklace that she gave to Frodo. I don't know the name of it, it seems like there was no name mentioned. If you want to read about it. It's in The Return of the King chapter: Many partings. In the movie did Aragorn keep it? If so, maybe he'll/they'll give it to Frodo later on. Or...Maybe it isn't the same thing.
In the book it is described as a white gem like a star, on a silver chain. That does seem to fit the one in the movie.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 17, 2002)

are we talking about the same thing? Im talking about what arwen gave to galadriel and she gave it to aragorn when they left lorien.


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 17, 2002)

From Unfinished Tales, there is a note in the index



> Elessar - A great green jewel of healing power, made in Gondolin for Idril, Turgon's daughter, who gave it to Earendil her son; the Elessar thet Arwen gave to Aragorn being either Earendil's jewel returned, or another.



There is no clarification that I have read so far to indicate whether this is in fact the jewel of Earendil, or another very similar, given the same name. There may be more detail in HoME, but I haven't got that yet.
Aragorn took one of his names as King of Gondor from the stone, he was known as Elessar the Elfstone.

Galadriel says in FoTR that she gave the stone to her daughter Celebrian, and she, in turn, gave it to her daughter Arwen.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Aug 17, 2002)

The stone would be close in origin to Earendil's jewel but I don't think they're the same.But I'll have to check.I remember that nobody knew whether that was the real Earendil's jewel.


----------



## Grond (Aug 17, 2002)

I'll look in HoMe for you tonight and see if further light is shed on the stone there.


----------

